# Special needs/therapy Mallorca



## weetraveller (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello-

I've been searching and searching and cannot find any information online about either (i) special needs schools or (ii) therapy/interventions available for kids with autism, living in Mallorca. Does anyone know if either of these exist?

My husband and I are considering a move to Mallorca and I am a highly qualified BCBA (overseeing/implementing ABA programs for kids with autism) - but there isn't a whiff of this field/type of work on any site I have seen.
If anyone has any leads, ideas or contacts in Mallorca, I would be so grateful! Thanks so much...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's smth for you
APNAB, Asociación de Padres de Niños Autistas de Baleares.
I presume you speak Spanish as I don't know how many English speaking austistic people there can be living in Mallorca, but I suspect not many...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's smth for you
> APNAB, Asociación de Padres de Niños Autistas de Baleares.
> I presume you speak Spanish as I don't know how many English speaking austistic people there can be living in Mallorca, but I suspect not many...


Probably me, but I cant make your link work Pesky!! However, to weetraveller, you need to do your search in Spanish and then you should get the info that you're looking for

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was in Mallorca a few weeks ago, most people understood Castellano but conversed amongst themselves in Mallorquín.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

weetraveller said:


> Hello-
> 
> I've been searching and searching and cannot find any information online about either (i) special needs schools or (ii) therapy/interventions available for kids with autism, living in Mallorca. Does anyone know if either of these exist?
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

you don't say if you speak Spanish


still, whether you do or not, you need to get your qualifications _homologado_ & recognised by the spanish govt

there is a link on here somewhere from a previous thread - I'll have a look or you could try putting _autismo_ into our search facility


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lol I see PeskyWesky has it while I've been chatting on skype!

as jojo says, it doesn't seem to work, so try this one

http://www.apnab.org/


----------



## weetraveller (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your quick replies! Will follow the leads you gave me... My Spanish is ok but my Castellano or my Mallorquin...well..not quite as good..  - so I was thinking more about international schools/British or American agencies which offer interventions to the expat community. 
It's a very specialized area I'm looking at..on a small island..in a different language - so was impressed that you all offered to help! So thanks for that!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Probably me, but I cant make your link work Pesky!! However, to weetraveller, you need to do your search in Spanish and then you should get the info that you're looking for
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't know why, but it's not working.
Here it is again and if it doesn't work just Google apnab possibly putting Mallorca after
Página Principal

Hepa,
true, Mallorquin comes in to it as well.
And possibly German?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Castellano is Spanish


----------



## weetraveller (Oct 9, 2011)

Great! Thanks! I have been trying to find that very centre (the Gaspar Hauser centre) online but had no luck.


----------

